# Moving to Manitoba.........we hope!



## chiefmissile (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

My name is Drew(42) Married to Cathie (35). I am Scottish Cathie is from Merseyside. We have 2 children Jack (7) Mackenzie (5). My mum and dad + 2 brothers have lived in Brandon MB for 20 years and we are applying via the Manitoba Provincial Nominee Program. Cathie will be the main applicant as she is a school teacher with a degree. I am about to retire after 27 years in the Royal Navy. Some of you curling fans out there might have heard of my brothers Willie and Allan Lyburn who played in the Tim Hortons Brier this year and won bronze.

We have so many friends in Canada that we decided that we wanted to make a permanent move there, our family have offered us an abundance of support. I have made 23 trips to Brandon in the last 20 years, its our second home!

We are gathering all the required documents and uploading this online to MPNP, we hope to have our visa's in 18 months time............... if all goes well!

Will be using this site to help us along the way, so any help and advice from other memebers would be much appreciated.

Yours aye

Drew Cathie Jack and Mackenzie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the site and much good luck.


----------



## vettemaster (Jul 3, 2010)

chiefmissile said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Drew(42) Married to Cathie (35). I am Scottish Cathie is from Merseyside. We have 2 children Jack (7) Mackenzie (5). My mum and dad + 2 brothers have lived in Brandon MB for 20 years and we are applying via the Manitoba Provincial Nominee Program. Cathie will be the main applicant as she is a school teacher with a degree. I am about to retire after 27 years in the Royal Navy. Some of you curling fans out there might have heard of my brothers Willie and Allan Lyburn who played in the Tim Hortons Brier this year and won bronze.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Andrew that you owe me a few drinks in the Keg when we finally move to Manitoba opcorn:


----------



## chiefmissile (Apr 25, 2012)

vettemaster said:


> Don't forget Andrew that you owe me a few drinks in the Keg when we finally move to Manitoba opcorn:


Mate I think that deal was arranged with the Mrs not me, I don't have a facebook account. Mate like you, I am on every Canada forum that you could think of, knowledge is power and all that.

I see that London VO has started asking for MR for those with AOR date of 15 Jan, our AOR date was 23 Jan, so hoping to hear something in the next 2-3 weeks.....we hope.

Saw that a PNP applicant from Philippines has had his PPR just 6 weeks after his AOR! Seems that every other VO apart from UK is very quick at processing PNP applications! Mate I hope you hear something soon, its been an epic application process for you!

Regards

Drew


----------



## vettemaster (Jul 3, 2010)

chiefmissile said:


> Mate I think that deal was arranged with the Mrs not me, I don't have a facebook account. Mate like you, I am on every Canada forum that you could think of, knowledge is power and all that.
> 
> I see that London VO has started asking for MR for those with AOR date of 15 Jan, our AOR date was 23 Jan, so hoping to hear something in the next 2-3 weeks.....we hope.
> 
> ...


Andrew, I really thought that deal was suggested by you yourself 

I thought it was a man thing 

I have downloaded the open data for all PR applications for the last 5 years. I could not believe just how many people have applied for PR lately.

It has been a long journey, but a long journey is better than no journey at all 

I hope your PR app get done quicker than ours. Mines a MGD or a Coors Light if you get there before us


----------



## chiefmissile (Apr 25, 2012)

vettemaster said:


> Andrew, I really thought that deal was suggested by you yourself
> 
> I thought it was a man thing
> 
> ...


Mate I will have a kokanee or Gibson's, or might have to introduce you to a Prairie Fire :mad2: 

Yip lots of migration to Manitoba, my brother was at a business meeting a couple of months ago, they say Manitoba is going to be the new boom province for industry commercial property prices are going through the roof (House prices have not been affected in MB, they are still going up (40% in the last 4 years!!)

Hope you hear soon, I will get "fubar" Fu*cked up beyond all recognition the night you get your COPR, any excuse to drink for me:clap2:


----------

